# Trailer roller



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

How much and why arent you doing deso with Summer, Chuck and I?


----------



## DEA4boating (Mar 10, 2010)

Thought it was listed in ad , 100
Wish I could do Deso, too busy


----------

